# Hakone´s Index



## Hakone (Nov 11, 2012)

*Hakone´s Index for assessment of paphiopedilum alba Form (copyright)*


1/- the base of the leaf axil : without red pigmentation = 10%
2/- Flower stem : without red pigmentation = 15%
3/- Hair on the flower stem : without red pigmentation = 15%
4/- Staminodes : without red pigmentation = 15%
5/- Labellum : without red pigmentation = 15%
6/- dorsal sepal : without red pigmentation = 10%
7/- Petal : without red pigmentation = 10%
8/- lateral sepal : without red pigmentation = 10%

add up = 100 % = plants with albinism genes


*My definition for Alba forms:* a plant whose flowers can be green, yellow or white , or a combination all three , but devoid of any red pigmentation.


----------



## Hakone (Nov 11, 2012)

1/- the base of the leaf axil :no red pigmentation





2/- Flower stem: no red pigmentation




3/- Hair on the flower stem: no red pigmentation


----------



## Hakone (Nov 11, 2012)

No red pigmentation




4/- Staminodes 
5/- Labellum 
6/- dorsal sepal 
7/- Petal 
8/- lateral sepal


----------



## Hakone (Nov 11, 2012)

*Example:*

Paphiopedilum delenatii


1/- the base of the leaf axil : without red pigmentation = *10% *





2/- Flower stem : without red pigmentation = *15%*
3/- Hair on the flower stem : without red pigmentation = *15%* 



4/- Staminodes : without red pigmentation = *15%*




5/- Labellum : without red pigmentation = *15%*
6/- dorsal sepal : without red pigmentation = *10%*
7/- Petal : without red pigmentation = *10% *




8/- lateral sepal : without red pigmentation = *10%*




add up :

1 + 2 + 3 + 4 + 5 + 6 + 7 + 8 = 10% + 15% + 15% + 15% + 15% + 10% + 10% + 10% = 100%

------> paphiopedilum delenatii album


----------



## wjs2nd (Nov 11, 2012)

Thanks, I find this very informative.


----------



## dodidoki (Nov 12, 2012)

It should be done a more sophisticated index than yours- wthat is otherwise correct-, because your index allow yellow pigment in flower, but aureum fma. is not real albino and there are a few species in wich case all two forms exist. (eg. helenae, bullenianum).


----------



## Ozpaph (Nov 13, 2012)

good check list.
to summarize - all parts of the plant and flower must lack red pigmentation (anthocyanin).


----------



## tim (Nov 13, 2012)

an arguably more interesting is what to call plants that are not 100% albinistic...what if the hairs on the stem are red - brown and everything else is albinistic...what would you call that? If the hairs are albinistic and there is some color on the base of the leaves would you call it the same thing as if it had brown hairs on the stem and no leaf pigmentation? There is an interesting and neofinetia-like chart or something to be made here...


----------



## Hakone (Nov 13, 2012)

I have no experience with Neofinetia. I cultivate no Neofinetia. If the sum is not 100%, I call normal, no alba.


----------



## tim (Nov 13, 2012)

So for example that nearly-albino exul that was recently posted, you would call normal? It is most definitely not normal...and definitely not truly alba...


----------



## Hakone (Nov 13, 2012)

I would say normal . There is no exception.


----------



## reivilos (Nov 13, 2012)

I don't really follow the purpose of the index.
Why not just have a look at the flower and see for ourselves?

As a side note, how much % do you grant to white foliage ?
I saw a paph. with 100% white foliage lately.


----------



## Hakone (Nov 14, 2012)

white foliage have no significance. 
e.g.purpuratum, sukhakulii, fowliei, callosum did not blossom white.

with the index can predict , whether the plant alba is.

Do you have alba forms of paphiopedilum ? Do you know what paphiopedilum alba form ?


----------



## Hakone (Nov 14, 2012)

A Division paphiopedilum alba form costs about 2000 - 10000 USD. Do you really believe the dealer when you buy the plant from him, sometimes you hit him only once during the exhibition.


----------



## reivilos (Nov 14, 2012)

I only buy from trustworthy dealers,
that saves further hassle.

Most alba forms are readily available
anyway (including the ones you 
mentions) for much less than 2k$.
However, I won't risk a tigrinum or hangianum alba because:
1- it'll most probably be fake
2- I'll probably kill it - if it's authentic
3- (subjective) I won't spend that much
on a plant.

I think rare specimen should be
propagated first, by skillful growers -
which I'm not.


----------



## Hakone (Nov 14, 2012)

reivilos said:


> I only buy from trustworthy dealers,
> that saves further hassle.
> 
> *Most alba forms are readily available
> ...



I'm looking for:

- purpuratum album
- Callosum album
- helenae album
- tranlienianum album
Do you have an offer ?


----------



## Hakone (Nov 14, 2012)

reivilos said:


> I don't really follow the purpose of the index.
> Why not just have a look at the flower and see for ourselves?



If the plant is not flowering, how can you recognize that the plant is possible an alba form .


----------



## dodidoki (Nov 14, 2012)

Hakone said:


> If the plant is not flowering, how can you recognize that the plant is possible an alba form .



I think your score system is correct, obviously if a plant (not flower) has no red pigment ( but regulary should have), this specimen suspect to be an alba form.

But there are few exeptions, so it is not sure. Eg. I bought I depigmented concolor from Mr. Popow, never bloomed yet so he sold it as concolor "green leaves", maybe will turn to alba.


----------



## Hakone (Nov 14, 2012)

dodidoki said:


> I think your score system is correct, obviously if a plant (not flower) has no red pigment ( but regulary should have), this specimen suspect to be an alba form.
> 
> But there are few exeptions, so it is not sure. Eg. I bought I depigmented concolor from Mr. Popow, never bloomed yet so he sold it as concolor "green leaves", maybe will turn to alba.




paph. concolor var. chlorophyllum

http://www.google.de/imgres?q=paph....p=29&ved=1t:429,r:9,s:0,i:96&biw=1280&bih=927


*Hakone´s Index for assessment of paphiopedilum alba Form (copyright)

*
1/- the base of the leaf axil : without red pigmentation = *10%*
2/- Flower stem :red pigmentation = 0
3/- Hair on the flower stem : red pigmentation = 0
4/- Staminodes : red pigmentation = 0
5/- Labellum : red pigmentation = 0
6/- dorsal sepal : red pigmentation = 0
7/- Petal : red pigmentation = 0
8/- lateral sepal : red pigmentation = 0

Hakone´s Index = 10 % not alba form


----------



## NYEric (Nov 15, 2012)

3 of those 4 are available.


----------



## Hakone (Nov 15, 2012)

NYEric said:


> 3 of those 4 are available.



The Index needs to have *100%*, *under 100%* not alba


----------



## Cheyenne (Nov 15, 2012)

Hakone said:


> paph. concolor var. chlorophyllum
> 
> http://www.google.de/imgres?q=paph....p=29&ved=1t:429,r:9,s:0,i:96&biw=1280&bih=927
> 
> ...



How can you know it is not an album if it scores 10 percent? You cannot see all the other categories till it blooms, like the stem, sepals, hair, ect. It could be an album but only score 10 percent because it is out of bloom and you missed it.


----------



## Hakone (Nov 15, 2012)

Cheyenne said:


> How can you know it is not an album if it scores 10 percent? You cannot see all the other categories till it blooms, like the stem, sepals, hair, ect. It could be an album but only score 10 percent because it is out of bloom and you missed it.



have you seen the photo of the flower? How many % it has ? 

http://www.google.de/imgres?q=paph....p=29&ved=1t:429,r:9,s:0,i:96&biw=1280&bih=927


----------

